# Capricorn type 7 ENFP, da-da-da-da-da--dammmmmn.



## babybore11 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello personality cafe!~ 

SOOOOOO, yeeeeeeeaaaaaaah hmmmmmmmmm..... ahhhh um... well thing is I just found out about these two personality type test yesterday evening, and I cant describe how shocked I am with the results. Mostly the whole ENFP part, its like somebody just wrote a description of all my personality traits after invading my mind for a year 

Seriously though, (but never too serious) im stoked to find a forum that looks to have very opened minded mods who are down to harsh each other in a fun loving way! normally I cant get into any forums, but I can easily see myself enjoying these boards. 

Oh, about me.... I'm a 24 year old male- I enjoying fantasy (books, games, movies, "encounters" lol) animals of all kinds, any board sport, most team sports, motorcycles, listening to music almost 24/7, and midnight walks with my girl! (a female wolf dog) 

my handle name is a highschool nickname that stuck, harshly handed to me because my older brother was "the bore". And being his younger sibling i got tagged with babybore- (its a mispronunciation of my last name "secor" ... i know, dont ask). anyways im rambling.

but, still. ... Im hopeful this forum will bring some self discovery my way, as well as open my mind to all types of people. 

babybore11


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings babybore11 and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum babybore11. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

I love Type 7 ENFPs. Please do stick around :happy:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I once ate just one Lay's potato chip to show their old ad campaign who was boss, but it was my loss because then everyone else ate all the chips. :mellow: I mean, uhh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

ENFP 7s ^^ weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Heya you fellow ENFP type 7 Capricorn! :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

babybore11 said:


> Hello personality cafe!~
> 
> SOOOOOO, yeeeeeeeaaaaaaah hmmmmmmmmm..... ahhhh um... well thing is I just found out about these two personality type test yesterday evening, and I cant describe how shocked I am with the results. Mostly the whole ENFP part, its like somebody just wrote a description of all my personality traits after invading my mind for a year
> 
> ...



Greetings babybore! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its nice to have an ENFP brother on board. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Would you like a cookie?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Weeeeeeeeeeee, welcome.
You sound over excited. ;p


----------



## babybore11 (Sep 25, 2009)

alizée said:


> I once ate just one Lay's potato chip to show their old ad campaign who was boss, but it was my loss because then everyone else ate all the chips. :mellow: I mean, uhh, welcome to the forum.


 SO, what did you win from lays in the bet?



Zaria said:


> Heya you fellow ENFP type 7 Capricorn! :laughing:


hello zaria! 



mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. Would you like a cookie?


always! and a biscuit~



inebriato said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeee, welcome.
> You sound over excited. ;p


I sound over excited about everything in person also. 

I was all over the boards in the most random order, i almost forgot to check my intro post!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## babybore11 (Sep 25, 2009)

that cat thinks its a pomeranian


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome from a female ENFP 7! ( 20 years older than you!) PCis a lot of fun!


----------

